#  -

## p

,     -    18900.     .
  ,  3000    .     01.07.18 . 120   ,     ,    3000  .
, ,    ,  ?  -      ?

  .   -         ?  , ,        ,  ?
  ,       3000    120  ,  4440  ?

----------


## A

,   .  .

----------


## A

,      .

----------


## 33

5 13890         ,      ?

----------


## 11112

-.

        .
   .

  -5.
    .

----------


## p

5.
 ,    :Smilie: 
     5?
   ?
 ?    ?
13890    ?     ?

----------


## Salna

*p*, 
 :

 211 x 83 x 54
 970 
     48 


 Wi-fi
       1,5 
 5,5 

      500   
    3000 .  
    120./

,               ,   ,  .

----------


## Salna

,     120 ,  620 . 
 , .    ,    48 ,  . 
  , "  -" -  ,     ?     ?

----------


## Salna

5,   .

----------


## p

3000   + 620  ,  10440  .   :Shok: 

  - -        ?

----------


## A

"  ", " ",  "  ".        -  ...

----------


## Evotor

!     ,         .    ,  2600   2,     13 .  19 890 .

----------


## p

:Clapping:      .

 13  -  13    19890?

    ,      ,  ?

     .  .      .         20.        .       .

----------


## Evotor

> !     ,         .    ,  2600   2,     13 .  19 890 .


  :Smilie:     -     ,     ,

----------


## Evotor

> .
> 
>  13  -  13    19890?
> 
>     ,      ,  ?
> 
>      .  .      .         20.        .       .


, ,   -  19 890    13 ,              ,     .           .

----------


## asdasdas

-5 (400-)       36 .
 22800 .   .

 3   .    10000   36 . 
     .
  .

+    3000  .

+     - 1500 - 3000  .

+     - 1500 . ,  . 

 .

----------


## A

,  3     ,    .    ,    .

----------


## p

> -5 (400-)       36 .
>  22800 .   .
> 
>  3   .    10000   36 . 
>      .
>   .
> 
> +    3000  .
> 
> ...


.
*Salna* 
      500   
    120./

 ?

----------


## p

> ,  3     ,    .    ,    .


 ?   ,    ?

----------


## A

.     .      ?

----------


## Salna

*p*,     .   500+120   .
,   ,    .   , ,     - .  , ..     .

----------


## Salna

*p*,        -      ,   ,    .      ,        ,  ,     185 .    ,      ,  .  -  ,  ,   .
  ,   / ,   .

----------


## p

> .     .      ?


 ,  ?         ?




> *p*,     .   500+120   .
> ,   ,    .   , ,     - .  , ..     .


*Salna*,    ,        ,    ,    3000  ,   3000  ?





> *p*,        -      ,   ,    .      ,        ,  ,     185 .    ,      ,  .  -  ,  ,   .
>   ,   / ,   .


     .    .   ,  -.   ,  .     ,    5  .
,    185 5500-7000.        :Smilie: 
      -       -  ?     ()?
   ,      ?        ?

----------


## Salna

*p*, 3000  -     ,  .  
    ,      3 . ?  , , -   ,    . 
  ,   .
 185 5500-7000 -  , ,  ,   .  -  .
    ,      . 
      5    ,     . 
 ,   ,          ,       + ,    -   ,   .  5    .
    ,     .   "",   .

----------


## Salna

*p*,      200  ,           ,     -  ,   .

----------


## p

> *p*,      200  ,           ,     -  ,   .


  ,     .     .    :Big Grin: 
     .
, ,   ?

----------


## Salna

*p*,        ,    ,   ,  5.  :Big Grin: 
,    .

----------


## Mekkey1987

> ,     120 ,  620 . 
>  , .    ,    48 ,  . 
>   , "  -" -  ,     ?     ?


1.     "".      1500/(  )  2500/( ).   48  -            .

2.    ,  (    6500).         .

3.      (   ,,    ..      )    mspos-expert.        ))).

4.     ,     . 3.5%   (  .) -     .

5.         .   ,  " ".   (50 )    .

..            9

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

!
     ...
1.  
           "" ,   MSPOS-K.  .     .
..              .
             : .,  , LiteBox  .
   ..     .  MSPOS,  , .
 ,        . 54      ).

2.   .
   , .
  -  :
-  .       . .      .
-  .    : 13  36 .   6 000  11 000  .     .
-  ,    .   ,  500 /.    ,  -    .     1 -  .  .   .
-  (   - ,        .   3000 /)
       .

----------


## gardamon

> -     ,     ,


      7.2,   17990.   5  .     1.    .  ,    1        .        300 /., ..  5   1500 ./,    18 000 .   .     .  ,  ,        INGENICO     (  !!!)   .        = 2500 . .  5      12 500 .         .  .     ,          .    .

----------


## gardamon

> .


   ?   ?       .,   .       .   MSPOS-K     36 000.     .      18 900 . ,     .    ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?   ?       .,   .       .   MSPOS-K     36 000.     .      18 900 . ,     .    ?


 )    , ,  .              .  ,         ...    ...   - .              .

----------

? M  7   -01-                  5

----------

.    01 ,    ....      ...

----------

> .    01 ,    ....      ...


       5,       ,

----------


## 1

- ,    .

----------

> - ,    .


    ,  , MSPOS-K  ..

----------


## tv06

,

----------

?

----------


## Camel

.     .    ,

----------

> .     .    ,


   ?      ,         ,      ,           ,    ? 
               ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

?
  ,   ,  .     .

----------

> ?
>   ,   ,  .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

...    .     ,           .
1   -  1,15  - .        138 .    241 .  . 
   3   ,     
2  -  1  .       1-2 .         .      . 
,    .  
     . 
   " -> ->->".      .        . 
  ,       ,   .     .   .     .

----------

> ...    .     ,           .
> 1   -  1,15  - .        138 .    241 .  . 
>    3   ,     
> 2  -  1  .       1-2 .         .      . 
> ,    .  
>      . 
>    " -> ->->".      .        . 
>   ,       ,   .     .   .     .


         ,    -       .        (32   ),      .     ,      .

----------

> ,    -       .        (32   ),      .     ,      .


          ,     ,         ,             ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         .  . 
    ,        ,   .     .
       -     ?        ?
          .

----------


## Camel



----------



----------


## _



----------


## _

.

----------


## Camel



----------

> 


    ,    1000

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .         (5  )   .  ,        .  1 500   3

----------

? 
  ?

----------

> ,     -    18900.     .
>   ,  3000    .     01.07.18 . 120   ,     ,    3000  .
> , ,    ,  ?  -      ?
> 
>   .   -         ?  , ,        ,  ?
>   ,       3000    120  ,  4440  ?


     !!    .            ..      .          ,

----------

> ? 
>   ?


     !!    .            ..      .          ,

----------

> !!    .            ..      .          ,


          ,

----------

litebox
MSPos K - (litebox 5) 
 litebox

----------


## 1

-  ?
 .

 ?

----------

> -  ?
>  .  ?


    ,  ,         ,      ,           .

    litebox      litebox      ,

----------


## elena2121980

.    , ,      .   z- ----   . ,           (    ,     .   60  ,       ,  ),      .    ,     .      -       . + -      (      -  ,    -  . 40   ,  ) .       .  ,

----------

> .    , ,      .   z- ----   . ,           (    ,     .   60  ,       ,  ),      .    ,     .      -       . + -      (      -  ,    -  . 40   ,  ) .       .  ,


      ,         
  ,     .     .

kassamtsru -  -   -  -  pdf


        ,    
   :
     "":

 :
      (  )
-     :
     ,   
.      Z-.

----------


## y.ponomarev

litebox  .
   .

----------

LiteBox        ,        ,     ,         ,     ,           ,                10   ,       



:
1)  
:
1)    21 ,  50  2)     
  LiteBox,          2017.                    ,  .       .           3-         "",     ,     -   ,   ,   ,  3- .           -  ,    ,       .  . .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  -.

----------

,  ,      ,      24/7:  ,      .      ,       ,    " ".        -     ,   ,     ,  : , ,        ,   . ?  " "   ,  ,     , ,    ,          .  .    - . . . .      ?   :    ,      ,   . ... .   0187.    .       ,    .     -     ?  . ,      , , . . . ... , ,  ...  ?        ?       ,  .     16:20  .   , ,             10-15 ,     .      ,   ,     ,    .  18: 20  ,   .   ,             .          .     .

----------

(   ,        ...).       .
  " " -    (        ).  ,        ,     "      ", "   ", "   ",   : ",    ".        , ...    .   - : "    ,     ,   ".  , ...         ,   ,     ,          ,     ,     "   ", "   ", "",       !!!!                  .

----------

> (   ,        ...).       .
>   " " -    (        ).  ,        ,     "      ", "   ", "   ",   : ",    ".        , ...    .   - : "    ,     ,   ".  , ...         ,   ,     ,          ,     ,     "   ", "   ", "",       !!!!                  .

----------


## konstantynemov

,           .         ,            ,          ,    1  2017,    .  ,       .     .

----------


## Raisa.talaya

> ,           .         ,            ,          ,    1  2017,    .  ,       .     .


     ?

----------


## konstantynemov

,     .      ,   -  .       ,   (

----------


## Ruslan.N

,    1 .     ,   .

----------


## konstantynemov

,      ,     ,              .     ,       , ,         ,

----------


## Vitalij_li

,    !      .               )))      1   ,

----------


## Schapow

500  .         ,  .  ????            ,     .

----------

,    - .

----------

> ,    - .


     ,    ,

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## 573

100

----------

> 500  .         ,  .  ????            ,     .


Schapow,   ,      .   -.    .          ,                 .     .     , ,  ,  ,   ,       .        ,     ,    .

----------


## Riffraff

5  -  .    " "   2-3 .   \   .

----------


## 55

> 5  -  .    " "   2-3 .   \   .




 ,       ,

----------


## p

!
 2019           3 .     .
       .           .
  ,        . .

    ,     ?
       - ,  ,   ,      ..    ?
       , ?

----------


## Storn

> ,     ?






> - ,  ,   ,      ..    ?


   ,          (  )
-         ,

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?







> - ,  ,   ,      ..    ?


   .           (  ).     .            .




> , ?


.  ,  54-      5 .

----------


## zav-vit1990

,    ,   .
 , .          ,  :   -       ?

         ,      .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> -       ?


   .   ,          .    ,       .

----------

